# formspring.me



## ultraviolet (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone else have one? :o (mine is: http://www.formspring.me/pirateviolet)

Do you like it? Good idea? Dumb idea?


----------



## Minish (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't got one because I can't imagine anyone would want to ask my many questions. X3

But I think they're pretty cool; very useful for people who you might not be on speaking terms with but still are interested in. There's a musician on YouTube who I really like and who has one, and I've found it really fun reading her answers to questions about her instruments and the like. :3


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 19, 2010)

Following ya.


----------



## Green (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Narwhalman

Facebook experiment gogogo


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 19, 2010)

Weee. 

Not like I'll get any questions :V It's a cool idea though.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 19, 2010)

this hasn't been used in forever it's still functional what

I think it's really cool though o: I just forgot login info is all


----------



## Keltena (Apr 19, 2010)

...I just use it for my roleplay characters. >.> Whiiich is kind of lame, but hey, I have some interesting (and snarky) conversations! :D


----------



## speedblader03 (Apr 19, 2010)

I know a person on Deviantart who has one of these...
*considers getting one*

EDIT: Is this by Facebook?  If so, I must boycott it with a passion...


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/blazheirio889

:v


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 20, 2010)

> EDIT: Is this by Facebook?  If so, I must boycott it with a passion...


no, but you can cross-post things with facebook and twitter. 

and honestly, why the facebook hate? It's not nearly as bad as most other social networking sites (in fact, it's the only one I like).




			
				Watershed said:
			
		

> Following ya.


_found you_!


----------



## spaekle (Apr 20, 2010)

I made one forever ago, but I've never used it for anything.


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 20, 2010)

I once made a thread here about how random sites refuse to work on my computer for some inexplicable reason... well this is one of them. :\


----------



## nyuu (Apr 20, 2010)

Have fun


----------



## departuresong (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/servasat


----------



## speedblader03 (Apr 20, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> no, but you can cross-post things with facebook and twitter.
> 
> and honestly, why the facebook hate? It's not nearly as bad as most other social networking sites (in fact, it's the only one I like).


I just hate social networking sites in general. I really don't feel like going into explaining it right now. (Perhaps I could answer that if I got an account on this site...).


----------



## departuresong (Apr 20, 2010)

We know. It's because you have nobody to network with.


----------



## speedblader03 (Apr 20, 2010)

ShiningGlass said:


> We know. It's because you have nobody to network with.


What.
I have friends and people to network with, I would just rather talk to them when I see them, rather than joining the giant group of people using facebook. I don't like doing things that everyone does,  and social networking sites are a big one. I have other ways to contact people, so quite frankly, I have no use for it.


----------



## departuresong (Apr 20, 2010)

Right, right. Go with that.

(Tip: People don't _protest_ things if they merely have no need for it.)


----------



## speedblader03 (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeez, no need to be so rude.
I protest it because I don't think anyone should have a need for it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 20, 2010)

> I don't like doing things that everyone does...


to me this is a stupid reason to not do _anything_. It is just as bad as doing something _because _everyone else is doing it; you're basing your decisions on what everyone else is doing either way. 

I didn't think I'd use facebook either, but it's actually kind of cool, especially because I've gotten to know people better that I usually never get a chance to talk to. But you should totally get a formspring! sometimes you get really weird questions :o


----------



## departuresong (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm only being "rude" because I'm sick of this archetype: teenage internet user who is very blatant about how non-conformist and above societal norms they are when in reality they have nothing to back it up because they're fucking socially retarded _Pokémon fans_ who have nothing better to do than bitch on forums with other loser outcasts who really don't care.

And I'm saying this because this is still half me.


----------



## speedblader03 (Apr 20, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> to me this is a stupid reason to not do _anything_. It is just as bad as doing something _because _everyone else is doing it; you're basing your decisions on what everyone else is doing either way.


I mean I don't want to do things to fit in. I don't feel the need to conform to what everyone is doing. I only do things if they sound interesting to me.

Also, quick note: I am extremely stubborn. I will never give up in anything I believe in, and telling me it is wrong just further roots me to it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 20, 2010)

/me shrug

whatever~ it is fun, though.

furret, just leave it, will you?


----------



## departuresong (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, sorry.


----------



## speedblader03 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I might make an account on formspring tomorrow. I's getting late here, and I've got to work a little on my research paper. I also might delete those posts because they were kind of off topic and, um, yeah.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 20, 2010)

i used to have one but i pretty much forgot about it
i didn't get any decent questions, either

it seems kind of rediculous


----------



## speedblader03 (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/speedblader03
There.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Vladmitry
Find out more about me & my riveting personality


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I once made a thread here about how random sites refuse to work on my computer for some inexplicable reason... well this is one of them. :\


Same here, and if it does happen to work, it doesn't let me do anything because it'll stop working as soon as I try to go to a different page. :(


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup yup.

I am a CHARZARD for some reason. Do not ask.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 21, 2010)

*leaps on the bandwaggon*


----------



## Adriane (Apr 21, 2010)

Blah.


----------



## Shiva64 (Apr 21, 2010)

*shrug*

Not something I'm really expecting myself to use... but hey, maybe when I get bored enough.


----------



## Zuu (Apr 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Tarvos (May 2, 2010)

i added a couple of you follow me too cunts :P


----------



## Togetic (May 2, 2010)

Sure, why not.

Togetic was taken =(


----------



## Not Meowth (May 11, 2010)

*leaps on bandwagon on the premise this could be amusing somehow*

(yay cupcakes)


----------

